# Emerge fehlgeschlagen: app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r1

## -mod-

Hallo,

versuche cdrdao-1.2.3-r1 zu emergen dabei bekomme ich nachfolgende Fehlermeldung:

```
oia    -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -c -o ToshibaReader.o ToshibaReader.cc

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia    -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -c -o CdTextEncoder.o CdTextEncoder.cc

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia    -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -c -o Settings.o Settings.cc

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia    -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -c -o ScsiIf-linux.o ScsiIf-linux.cc

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia    -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -c -o sg_err.o sg_err.cc

In file included from /usr/include/linux/../scsi/scsi.h:11:0,

                 from sg_err.h:3,

                 from sg_err.cc:3:

/usr/include/linux/types.h:13:2: warning: #warning "Attempt to use kernel headers from user space, see http://kernelnewbies.org/KernelHeaders"

In file included from /usr/include/linux/scatterlist.h:8:0,

                 from /usr/include/linux/../scsi/scsi.h:12,

                 from sg_err.h:3,

                 from sg_err.cc:3:

/usr/include/asm/io.h:43:21: fatal error: xen/xen.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

make[2]: *** [sg_err.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r1/work/cdrdao-1.2.3/dao'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r1/work/cdrdao-1.2.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2240:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  669:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

```

Auffallend fand ich das hier: 

```
 /usr/include/asm/io.h:43:21: fatal error: xen/xen.h: No such file or directory 
```

Habe schon unterschiedliche Kernelversionen ausprobiert um ein Problem in der kernel-source auszuschließen; 2.6.39-r3 und 3.0.0-0, auch mal blind versucht mit xen-support oder ohne, eine leere xen.h hineinkopiert als dummy, aber es bleibt das selbe. 

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand ein workaround .. wäre super  

Grüße

-mod-

----------

## Christian99

hallo, ich hab gar kein /usr/include/asm/io.h (aber cdrdao ist installiert)

frag doch mal equery, zu welchen paket die datei gehört:

```
equery b /usr/include/asm/io.h
```

equery ist im entoolkit, falls du das nicht hast.

----------

## -mod-

Danke für die Antwort, habe ich soweit gemacht:

```
* Searching for /usr/include/asm/io.h ... 

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.39-r3 (/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3/arch/x86/include/asm/io.h)
```

Das war irgendwie klar, nur seltsam was hat das mit cdrdao zu tun,

die Pakete sind doch meist unabhängig vom Kernel, es sei denn es wird ein Kernelmodul neu kompiliert..

Oder verstehe ich da etwas falsch?

Grüße  :Smile: 

-mod-

----------

## mv

 *-mod- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * Searching for /usr/include/asm/io.h ... 
> 
> ...

 

Nein, gar nicht, das sieht nach einem bösen Bug aus: gentoo-sources sollte nur nach /usr/src/... installieren nicht nach /usr/include/...

Edit: Gerade gesehen, dass ja auch nur eine Datei in /usr/src/ angezeigt wird. Trotzdem merkwürdig, denn bei mir wird diese von equery b mit absolutem Dateinamen nicht gefunden. Kann es sein, dass dies bei Dir ein Symlink nach /usr/src/linux/... ist? Dann solltest Du ihn löschen.Last edited by mv on Mon Sep 26, 2011 6:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## -mod-

Hier mal ein 

```
emerge --info =app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r1

```

```
Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_965_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 26 Sep 2011 13:45:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:          2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync15.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl alsa amd64 ao berkdb bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cli cracklib crypt css cups cxx dri dvb dvd flac fortran gdbm gimp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gzip iconv ipv6 jack java jpeg lame libsamplerate matroska mmx modules mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt4 readline session sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x264 xine xorg xscreensaver xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Hier auch noch meine /etc/make.conf :

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="gnome X alsa cups aac ao cairo cdparanoia css dri dvb dvd flac gimp gtk gstreamer gzip bzip2 jack java jpeg libsamplerate matroska mp3 mpeg mplayer qt4 png pdf x264 xine xvid xscreensaver -kde lame  mmx sse sse2"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch ccache"

SYNC="rsync://rsync15.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/"

```

Grüße

-mod-

----------

## mv

Mein "Edit" hat sich mit Deinem neuen Post zeitlich überschnitten. Lies bitte das "Edit" oben nach...

----------

## -mod-

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *-mod- wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> * Searching for /usr/include/asm/io.h ... 
> 
> ...

 

In /usr/include liegen doch nur die symbolischen Links zu /usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3/*

Hier sind sie: 

```
/usr/include/asm -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3/arch/x86/include/asm/

/usr/include/asm-generic -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3/include/asm-generic/

/usr/include/linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3/include/linux/

```

----------

## -mod-

 *Quote:*   

> Edit: Gerade gesehen, dass ja auch nur eine Datei in /usr/src/ angezeigt wird. Trotzdem merkwürdig, denn bei mir wird diese von equery b mit absolutem Dateinamen nicht gefunden. Kann es sein, dass dies bei Dir ein Symlink nach /usr/src/linux/... ist? Dann solltest Du ihn löschen.

 

Ahso, das wusste ich nicht, habe sie mir extra gesetzt zum Kernel kompilieren.

Ich kann sie ja mal löschen ..

----------

## -mod-

Naja ohne die Symlinks zu den Kernelsourcen kann ich auch nichts anderes kompilieren, keine gute Idee:

```

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... none

checking how to run the C preprocessor... /lib/cpp

configure: error: C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r1/work/cdrdao-1.2.3/config.log

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r1 failed (configure phase):

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   econf failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   environment, line 2241:  Called econf '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--without-xdao' '--without-ogg-support' '--withou$

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m     ebuild.sh, line  561:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                        die "econf failed"

```

----------

## Christian99

hm, hast du mit diesem symlink schon irgendwas kompiliert? das scheint dir einiges kaputt gehaut zu haben. poste doch bitte mal den inhalt von 

/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r1/work/cdrdao-1.2.3/config.log

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm nein, /usr/include/asm stammt einzig aus dem Paket 

```
qfile /usr/include/asm/

sys-kernel/linux-headers (/usr/include/asm)
```

Normal sollte man da überhaupt keine Symlinks setzen müssen.

Ich würde /usr/include/asm mal komplett entfernen und dann das linux-headers Package neu mergen.

edit/ und dann am besten auch glibc neu mergen.

----------

## mv

 *-mod- wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Edit: Gerade gesehen, dass ja auch nur eine Datei in /usr/src/ angezeigt wird. Trotzdem merkwürdig, denn bei mir wird diese von equery b mit absolutem Dateinamen nicht gefunden. Kann es sein, dass dies bei Dir ein Symlink nach /usr/src/linux/... ist? Dann solltest Du ihn löschen. 
> 
> Ahso, das wusste ich nicht, habe sie mir extra gesetzt zum Kernel kompilieren.
> 
> Ich kann sie ja mal löschen ..

 

Das war wohl ein Missverständnis: Der Link /usr/src/linux ist OK; ich meinte einen Symlink bei der Auflösung von /usr/include/asm/io.h

Wie sich ja jetzt gezeigt hat, hast Du sogar mehrere solche Symlinks (u.a. /usr/include/asm).

Alle diese Symlinks, die Du gelistet hast sollten nicht da sein, sondern das sollten echte Directories sein, die von linux-headers (ev. von noch mehr) installiert/gefüllt werden.

Direktes Neuinstallieren von linux-headers wird Dir nichts helfen, weil dann die Files in das falsche Directory (das Ziel der Symlinks) installiert würden.

Die Abhilfe ist also, alle Symlinks von /usr/include/... nach /usr/src/... zu löschen - die sollten nicht da sein - und erst danach linux-headers (und wenn Du Pech hast vielleicht sogar noch andere Pakete wie glibc neu zu emergen).

----------

## -mod-

Du hast Recht nach genauer Recherche habe ich auch entdeckt die Symlinks haben absolut nichts zu suchen in /usr/include.

Bin gerade erst von Debian zu Gentoo gewechselt, das habe ich leider nicht beachtet.

Ich danke allen für die Hinweise. 

Auf dem System ist noch nicht viel installiert, werde alles neu installieren (dann aber richtig) das ist am sichersten.

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe

Grüße 

-mod-

EDIT: Habe die Symlinks in /usr/include/ entfernt und die Kernel-Sourcen neu emerged, danach das gesamte System neu   kompiliert Siehe da:

cdrdao ließ sich wunderbar emergen ohne Aussetzer. Komplette Neuinstallation war daher nicht notwendig.

Tja was soll man sagen: Danke!

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *-mod- wrote:*    *Quote:*   Edit: Gerade gesehen, dass ja auch nur eine Datei in /usr/src/ angezeigt wird. Trotzdem merkwürdig, denn bei mir wird diese von equery b mit absolutem Dateinamen nicht gefunden. Kann es sein, dass dies bei Dir ein Symlink nach /usr/src/linux/... ist? Dann solltest Du ihn löschen. 
> 
> Ahso, das wusste ich nicht, habe sie mir extra gesetzt zum Kernel kompilieren.
> 
> Ich kann sie ja mal löschen .. 
> ...

 

----------

